# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  La puesta en carga del embalse de Lechago comenzará antes de fin de año

## sergi1907

El proceso dará comienzo una vez que se den por concluidas las obras necesarias del plan de emergencia que cuentan con un presupuesto de 400.000 euros.

 El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), Xavier de Pedro, ha inaugurado un nuevo pairón en Lechago (Teruel), donde ha confirmado que el llenado el pruebas del embalse podría iniciarse a finales de este año.

El pairón se ha instalado en la rotonda de acceso a la población, en la carretera A-2512, ejecutada por el organismo de cuenca con motivo de la construcción de esta obra de regulación, ha informado la CHE en un comunicado.

De Pedro ha recordado que en los núcleos afectados por el embalse -Luco, Navarrete y el propio Lechago, pedáneos de Calamocha-, ya se han invertido 8.129.000 euros y ha anunciado que este año se prevé destinar otro millón de euros más a estas actuaciones.

Según el presidente del organismo, las obras de la primera fase, que tienen un presupuesto global de 11.083.000 euros, estarán completadas en 2014.

Los trabajos que restan están pendientes de una modificación del proyecto general que se espera que pueda estar aprobado en septiembre y consisten en la construcción de las depuradoras de cada uno de los tres núcleos, la nueva captación de abastecimiento y el nuevo depósito regulador en Lechago.

La recuperación de la denominada "Casa del Médico" como alojamiento rural, también en Lechago, y el nuevo depósito y la rehabilitación de la Iglesia de La Asunción, en Luco, completan estas actuaciones.

Las obras ejecutadas hasta la fecha son las pavimentaciones y redes de saneamiento y distribución de agua, parte de los trabajos en acequias y la rehabilitación de algunos edificios como el Ayuntamiento de Luco.

Este año se ha llevado a cabo la mejora de la red de acequias en Luco de Jiloca, la finalización de la restauración en ermitas y el inicio de la rehabilitación del vertedero, además de avanzar en la tramitación de proyectos de la segunda fase de la restitución territorial.

Entres estos, los más importantes son el que define el parque lineal y el encauzamiento del barranco de Cuencabuena, que ha concluido ya su exposición pública para la presentación de alegaciones y que tiene un presupuesto de 2.559.000 euros, y el proyecto para continuar la mejora de la red de acequias que está también redactado.

Con respecto al embalse de Lechago, De Pedro ha resaltado que se prevé iniciar su puesta en carga a finales de este año, una vez que se den por concluidas las obras necesarias del plan de emergencia que cuentan con un presupuesto de 400.000 euros con cargo a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...4_1101027.html

----------

